
A modest proposal to save American democracy - bushido
https://www.vox.com/2020/1/14/21063591/modest-proposal-to-save-american-democracy-pack-the-union-harvard-law-review
======
bushido
The proposal can be found here: [https://harvardlawreview.org/2020/01/pack-
the-union-a-propos...](https://harvardlawreview.org/2020/01/pack-the-union-a-
proposal-to-admit-new-states-for-the-purpose-of-amending-the-constitution-to-
ensure-equal-representation/)

